# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Quantum Leap

## ShadowOftheBest

Quhem Enis. Jam shqiptar dhe krenar qe jam i tille.Kam kaluar 10 vjet ne emigrim dhe tashme jam kthyer ne vendin tim.

Kam jetuar ne Zvicer, Gjermani dhe Itali.Kam njohur kaq shume njerez sa qe eshte e pamundur te kujtoj te gjithe. Kur them kam njohur , nenkuptoj ti kem kuptuar vertete e tu kem njohur karakterin aq shume sa mund te njohesh nje njeri tjeter.

Njerezit jane ndertuar ne menyre te tille qe edhe vete nuk e njohin veten mire , jo me tu lene shans te tjereve te kuptojne gjithcka rreth tyre.Zgjohesh nje mengjes dhe reagon ne nje menyre qe edhe vete ti nuk do te kishe menduar kurre , jo me te pretendosh qe dikush tjeter mund ta kish menduar dicka te tille.

Ketu do te hedh mendime te miat ne anglisht , ashtu shprehem mire dhe rrjedhshem.Kujt i pelqen le ti lexoje , kujt jo...le te shohe punen e tij.

*
Better than You*

You see them everywhere you go. The people that blaze through four way stops, the jerks that cut in line at the movie theater, the morons that intentionally take up two parking spaces at the mall and the fools who thrash around their lives without a care for what impact they might have on others.


While everyone makes mistakes and, on a planet with six billion people, were going to adversely affect those around us, some among us take it to a whole new level. They are either so negligent, or even malicious, that their acts are a conscious disregard for others. This goes beyond a lack of compassion or the absence of empathy and shuns all convictions and morals aside.


When you see these people, take a moment to look into their eyes. Youll see something truly unique. When you stare down into the pit of their souls, youll see that they believe theyre better than you. They seem themselves as a superior life form and yourself, along with those around you, are just insects waiting to be stomped.


With this form of imagined superiority comes a sense of entitlement, and that is where things go wrong. These people not only believe that they are better than the world, but that the world owes them something. Be it the color of their skin, the way they grew up, the money in their pocket or just something inside them, they feel that they are entitled to better treatment and they will take it if necessary.


That sense of entitlement is what leads to their downfall. Nature, as luck would have it, doesnt possess and entitlement clause. Those who think that they are owed something might be able to take it from time to time, but will never really be able to possess it. Those who believe they deserve something, for no other reason than who they are, are incapable of working for it and earning it.


And in there lies the bitter truth. All men are created equal, but they dont always stay that way. Some of us work hard, achieve great things and make something of our lives. Those who do that, for the most part at least, learn humility and invest themselves emotionally into ideas of justice and equality.


Others feel entitled; they do nothing, achieve nothing and, instead, leech off society. These are the ones who feel superior, the ones who achieve the least, offer nothing to the world and, instead, only flex their supposed superiority by taking that which does not belong to them.


In the end, its their very sense of superiority that prevents them, not just from becoming better people, but from becoming anything at all. They cant plow the fields in the kingdom they believe themselves to rule, thus, they never make anything grow.


Their accomplishments are fantasies and society, let alone nature, will not favor these fools. They are doomed by their own delusions and will feel the wrath soon.


So when wronged in such a manner, try to let it go. If it was an honest mistake, it will not be repeated and, if its someone taking what does not belong to them through a feeling of entitlement, they will feel their own demise soon enough.


For nature is cruel to those who dont earn their keep and nothing you can do will ever be able to compete with the very forces that keep evolution going

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Perspective*

There comes a time in all of our lives when we need to go away, when we need to leave behind where we are, who we are and what we are in order to find some perspective on our lives.

In the muddled world we live in, we often get so enwrapped in our day-to-day existences that we find ourselves adrift and lost. We become machines, punching out days as if they were cogs, interlocking, driving one another, but hopelessly insignificant in both form and function.

Thats why we have to leave, to step outside the machine, to gaze back at it and see what it is were constructing with the days of our lives and figure out how it fits into the larger machine of the world around us. Like carpenters building a house, we only see one small piece of the puzzle at a time with no clue what the bigger picture is.

Worse yet, as challenges mount and petty problems become major strains, our willpower fades. As we forget why we do the things we do, the drive to succeed at them wanes. We find ourselves robbed of our will to fight on and tired in every possible sense of the word.

That makes it critical, to the highest degree, that we set down the tools of our trade from time to time, put our hands in our pockets, brave the cold world, and trek to the top of the tallest mountain we can find. From there we can look back at what weve done and what were doing, we can see where it fits and where we can change and, most importantly, we can go back with new knowledge and new vigor, working harder and smarter than ever before.

Simply put, a carpenter who doesnt take time to reflect on his work will build a stairway to nowhere and a machinist without purpose will quit at the first small problem. We can neither afford the futility of a life without perspective nor can we bear the weight of an existence without purpose.

However, without perspective or some understanding of what its all for, we are merely blind men toiling away in a dark room, hoping something comes together.

We cant live that life, as humans, we need to know that every day, every moment, has purpose and that every action we take, from the stroke of a key to a cross-country trek, has meaning. Even if it requires stepping away from everything for a time in order to gain a new viewpoint on life.

Because even though time away to reflect might seem like time wasted, its truly the most important time spent of all. Its the time spent on us, shoring ourselves up for the battle that always looms on the horizon, the time where we learn and hone our crafts and, most importantly and the time that makes us happy with what we do.

Because, we all understand on some level, that nothing is worth doing if it fails to make us or our loved ones happier.

The gift of life, if you see it as such, is too precious to waste being miserable, squandering precious time with no sense of direction. Perhaps its time we all took a moment to reflect, to gain that sense of perspective.

Even if its just a moment or a day, it could be the best time any person has every spent.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Nuk e ka fajin Qeni, qe leh me ze te cjerre duke kujtuar se eshte kanarine.

Fajin e kane Fshataret Kineze qe fshijne prapanicen me gjethe Fiku e qe futen ne shtepine e komshiut , te paftuar, duke pasur me vone guximin e pafytyre te flasin keq per pluhurin qe pane poshte krevatit.

Fabulat nuk jane rrecka firmato , qe mund te kopjohen lehtesisht nga Kina Republic.

Kaq kisha une, kujt i djeg le ta dizinfektoje me leng kastraveci.



*Envy*

Envy is a dangerous emotion, it is a cancer to society and, sadly, a natural part of human nature. It causes us to look at the accomplishments and possessions of our fellow man and react not with awe or esteem, but hatred and discontent.

Those with envy look up to their targets while spitting down upon them within the same stroke. They desire their possessions, crave their qualities and lust for their accomplishments all the while creating a hole within themselves, a deep void that must be filled.

However, rather than filling this void by bettering themselves and earning the laurels they crave, they fill it by stealing them from those whove earned them and by breaking their victims down, dragging those with merit down to the level filth the envious occupy. Those with envy in their hearts work tirelessly, chipping away at what others have created until they can climb the pile of rubble left behind and stand alone atop it like a king.

Envy is destructive, it is petty and it is within us all. Its in the insults we hurl, the fists that we throw and the games that we play. Though some are more prone than others, we are all vulnerable to it. Every one of us has it in their hearts.

As good humans, we must not give in to these petty urges. We must never let our desire for more turn us against those who have it. Tearing down what others have built purely for the sake a filling a hole within ourselves achieves nothing, neither filling the hole nor creating any greater good. Difficult though it may be, creation is the higher achievement and it is the only thing that quells the voice of envy inside all of us.

Also, in addition to checking our own hearts, we must not let ourselves fall victim to the envious. They will prod, they will kick, they will insult and they will vandalize, but, unless the creators lower themselves to level of the envious, they can never destroy.

For we are what we build and we are what we do. If we never buckle before the weight of the envious, we will always be above them, no matter what they say.

Because no matter how much pettiness and insults might sting, nothing hurts worse than being trapped in the abyss that is the sludge of envy. We must endure the pin pricks of the envious in order to avoid wallowing in the lake of stagnant inadequacy.

Its a small price to pay and a burden all too easily carried if one can look ahead and see the larger goal.

----------


## OO7

Megjithese sjam pergjigjur sepse nuk kam dashur te te ndaloj krijimtarine, i kam lexuar dhe me kane pelqyer si nocione.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Good Enough*

You dont need to do that, what you have is good enough, they say. I disagree. Our society is all about the bare minimum, just getting by. I, on the other hand, am about excelling, going one step further and ignoring the when its time to stop.
Whatever happened to striving for excellence, to going the extra mile? When did it become satisfactory to come home, feed your cats, eat dinner and go to bed? When did life become about simply surviving?

Well, I dont care, because mine isnt. I hunger for excellence, for one step beyond the norm and nothing, nothing is going to stand between me and achieving just that.

Others have tried, oh yes, they have tried to bring me down to their mediocrity, but I have broken free and through trial and error, surrounded myself with those who seek excellence with the same fervor I do. 

In a society of bare minimums, all rights and good enoughs, I intend to break through the glass ceiling of mediocrity and knowing that my friends and companions will be there beside me, smashing the same barriers, gives me the courage to fight on, even when things get tough. 

You see, nature favors those that get up after being knocked down, those that refuse to stop once the acceptable level has been reached. The man that does just enough is much like a cog in a machine, playing his part, but he who does more sets the pace for all the other cogs and laughs as the machine breaks as it tries fruitlessly to keep up.

So if youve done whats necessary to complete something, why not pick it back up and go one step farther? Why not push it just a little bit harder? The extra mile may be the hardest to run, but it is definitely the most rewarding. 

Separate yourself through excellence, make yourself great through hard work and perseverance because if you dont, people like myself and my friends will quickly leave you behind

Think about this before you go, many have completed a 26 mile marathon, but how many could go 27? Its that extra mile that makes all the difference in the world that is.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Ajo:* Cfare mendon per ceshtjen e monopolizimit ekonomik nga ana e kines?

*Une :* Nuk me intereson ekonomia.

*Ajo:* Po per presionin amerikan kundrejt vendeve te lindjes se mesme?

*Une :* Nuk me intereson politika

*Ajo:* Po cfare te intereson ty.

*Une :* Me intereson qetesia e shpirtit tim , drita e henes qe reflektohet mbi ujrat e pastra te tij , duke i ndotur ato , gjithashtu me intereson bukuria e trendafilave te shkretetires.

*Ajo:* Siperfaqsor Egocentrik!

*Une :* Nuk kuptoj kush eshte siperfaqesori ketu: Une qe rri mbyllur ne vetvete apo disa te tjera qe me afrohen vetem sepse u ben pershtypje pamja ime e jashtme!

***

Bibezimi i disa femrave ne ditet e sotme nuk ka kufij.Hiqen me te madh sepse kane arritur dicka , duke shitur veten per dy leke ose per te marre nje provim me shume.

Me shume rrespekt kam per ato prostitutat qe punojne ne ane te rruges. Te pakten ato jane te ndershme me vetveten. E dine qe po shesin trupin per leke , dhe nuk mbahen me te madh . E dine qe jetojne ne mizerje shpirterore dhe nuk kane iluzione se jeta e tyre eshte e kulluar.

Ndryshe nga disa te tjera.


*Diary Of a Wanderer

Stardate 08-07-2008

Enis's Log*

There are times when the world is just too much. When fate, fortune and the will of man all turn against us and the deck is simply stacked too deep for us to come out ahead. These are times when a stiff upper lip and a drive to push on simply arent enough. These are times of desperation, of hopelessness and of isolation.

Many turn to their faith, hoping and praying for relief, others reflect within, searching for answers within themselves when none can be found in the world around them. But no matter where you turn or where you look, you always learn about yourself and, in that small regard, our darkest times can be turned into our most valuable asset.

For when were just going about our lives, were practically standing still. Were not changing or making any effort to improve, were simply drifting. With shifts happening over months and years and little idea where were going, just a vague idea of where weve been, we learn nothing and grow little.

The moments that move us not only change us, but show us the direction that were heading. For the first times in our lives, we see who we really are, what were becoming and are given the power to change it. Through the tears, pain and loss comes a sense of opportunity, a chance to rebuild, to improve and to grow.

In the long run, we are defined more by our dark times than the times we were just surviving. Our darkest hours are the ones that cast the sharpest contrast on our life, change us the most and make us who we are.

Though that doesnt reduce the sting of those times when were in the thick of them, nor is it meant to, it means that there is always hope, a chance for a brighter future and better days. For no destruction takes place without presenting and opportunity for recreation and no dark times can pass without providing valuable lessons and a chance to become something stronger.

So yes, right now we need to cry our tears and mourn our losses. Yes, we need to deal with the tragedies that have surrounded us and cope the best that we can. But through it all, we must remember that the future is being written today, even as history is being destroyed.

Finally, we must remember that when we emerge from these times, no matter when that is, well all be changed people, wiser, stronger and with a new understanding of who we are. We must use that to work toward creating a better future, a greater tomorrow.

Thats the only way to ensure that what was lost hasn't perished in vain and the only way to paint a picture of our lives defined not by the darkest hours, but by the lessons learned from them.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Diary Of a Wanderer

Tirane

Enis's Log*

In my life, I have had the pleasure of encountering a great many paradoxes. The list of things that I have seen and heard of that are true, but simply should not, is a long and winding list. Ive seen wealth found in poverty, misery found in joy and life found in death itself.


But no paradox is greater than the paradox of love. It even defies math itself by merely existing. For love is the equation in which 2 must become one while yet remaining two. Nothing is added, nothing is taken away, yet somehow, the equation changes.


Love if a friendship, but yet something deeper. Love is human, yet somehow magical. There is very little about love that the scholar can say about such an event, but they are great ones debunking and defiling it.


But what on earth do they know? Scholars so bright and hell-bent on dismantling and destroying the paradoxes that make life so good that they fall prey to the vices and miseries of human existence. They will never know true love, for they spend too much time analyzing it like a scientific study, never stepping back to just accept it.


For love, much like life itself, is more than the sum of its parts. Its somehow deeper and more powerful than anything ever put into the equation. Like all great things in life, its a paradox in its truest form and rather than questioning or analyzing it, we must simply accept it and let it be.


For if we pick apart the equation now, we might simply be left with the meager parts, never again to experience the whole

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Jam njeri. Nje nga te drejtat qe duhet te kete cdokush, eshte e drejta e metamorfizimit te opinionit ne dicka tjeter. Jo domosdoshmerisht ne dicka me te mire..

*Journal Entry: Tuesday, June 8th, 2004*

The essence of humanity itself is something to behold. It is truly a desperate thing, and is in often need of repair. The damage done by family, betrayal some may say... is a never ending thing. I have long since given up on trying to hear the cries of civilization. As slowly as the memories come to me, I grow more and more weary as to waking up to each new day. *Pain is temporary, yes, but angst for some reason feels eternal.*

*Toodles. 

Signed,
The Monster Inside You*

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Emri :* Enis 

*Mosha :* 27

*Profesioni :* Student Psikologjie.

*Vendlindja :* Tirane.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Diary Of a Wanderer

Tirane

Enis's Log*

Psychiatrists tell us that, of all the human needs, the need for safety is the greatest. It is the need that concerns us before worry about anything else. Without safety, they say, we can not be happy, fulfilled or content.

But safety is an unusual need in that it is based almost entirely upon an illusion. As humans, we are blessed (and cursed) with the knowledge that death is inevitable and that it could happen at any time. At best, safety is relative, at worst it is nonexistent and just a figment of our overactive imaginations.

The simple truth is that we are never safe. Freak accidents, diseases and any number of other deadly incidents can take place at any given time. Even if we lock ourselves away in a metal room and remove all foreseeable hazards, death and injury can find us. Deep down we know that.

If true safety were a requirement of our happiness, humans would be driven mad in frenzied attempts to mitigate every possible hazard, knowing that it is all a futile effort. As long as our mortality can not be escaped, safety can not be achieved.

Yet, most people, feel safe when they sleep at night. Though literally anything can happen while they slumber, they rest assured that they will wake up the next morning in much the same condition that they went to bed.

Our minds, over the years, have trained themselves to ignore the millions of risks we face, responding only to the most immediate and probable dangers we face. Much of this is self preservation, enabling us to spend our energy on the things that are most likely to hurt us, but much of it is also self deception, allowing us to turn a blind eye to less visible risks.

This has resulted in a warped sense of safety. The dangers we face every day have become skewed and warped by a combination of convenience, media hype and misinformation. Whether the dangers are bad drivers, terrorists, heart disease or bird flu, we know we cant possibly protect against all of the hazards we face, so we focus on the ones that make us feel the most safe, not necessarily the ones that pose the greatest risk.

That is the crux of the safety problem. Since safety is an illusion, so are many of the dangers. What makes us feel safe is often very different from what actually improves our chances of survival. What helps us sleep at night is rarely what helps us wake up in the morning.

This need for safety has become our Achilles heel. Our mortality has become our mortal weakness. We know neither safety nor happiness so long as we give in to illusions of safety and of danger. We are never as safe as we feel we need to be, nor are we in as grave of danger as we often think we are.

These notions, however, are lost on us as safety is a feeling and it knows no intellect. There is no rationalizing with the idea of safety or the people that feel they do not have it. Once lost, the quest for the feeling of safety is all-consuming, usually overpowering better forms of judgment and pushing us down paths we would never otherwise take.

The time has come to breathe. To realize that, while this need for safety that drives us is a positive thing, it is no being used to drive us down paths we need not tread. Safety has never been anything but an illusion and that lack of grounding is used against us every day of our lives by our governments, our media, our businesses and even others on the street.

The truth is that safety comes from within. You can not buy it, you can not vote for it and there is no knowledge that mysteriously grants it. Safety comes from within ourselves and our loved ones. Its about a place in your room that makes you feel safe, about being warm in the arms of a loved one, about finding the one thing that reminds you of safer times.

Safety is an illusion and it is a necessary one. However, we have to stop looking outside of ourselves to find it. Any illusion the world can give us can also be found within. If we make our own illusions, we can use them to our advantage. If we let others make our illusions, they can use them to their advantage.

It takes inner strength to do this, to look within for answers that do not exist, But that strength is what it truly takes to feel safe in such a crazy world.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

_You know they say
In every mans life, there comes a time
When you got struck by the arrow of cupid
By the love of God, or the beauty by a woman
Yes, sometimes this love, brings thunder into your life
And it brings the storm, sing about it_

*Diary Of a Wanderer

Tirane

Enis's Log*

People like to think that Im just bitter, that the scowl I carry upon my lips is a sign of some general disgust that I hold for the world. But those who know me best, know me better. They know that I am not a creature filled with bitterness and hate, but a creature filled with love, who is simply selective in who he spends it on.

Why should I waste something as precious as love on those who would do nothing but take away my time? Why should I respond with anything but malcontent when they try to deprive me of even the smallest amount of what I hold dear?

Im not bitter at the world, just the vast majority of it. People who want something from me, my money, my love, my time, my compassion, but offer little or nothing in return. Those who add to my life and enhance my existence, I cherish, those who would take away from it, I vanquish.

Most of the world is nothing but a dragon with a billion heads waiting to bite and strike. A multi-fanged vampire wanting to drain me of my life and the things I hold dear. That much I believe. But before you call me bitter, say it in front of those I love and who love me, say that before those who have earned my trust and my companionship, say it before those who will prove you wrong.

For I can assure you dear erroneous fool, I dont have a problem with the world, just you. Just you and those like yourself who would drain me of my time and resources. I hate that and why shouldnt I? Its my duty and my will to live that causes me to despise that. Its the same that causes me to love those who contribute to my existence.

So while I may be a bitter human being, at least rest assured that I dont discriminate, I dont blanket and I dont hate needlessly. Rather, I just choose my friends very wisely and those who are the closest to me understand the value in that.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Per kenaqesine time dhe te dikujt tjeter , po i vazhdoj mendimet e mia ne shqip. Faleminderit atyre qe i lexojne....


*Ditari I nje Vagabondi

Tirane*

Koha rrjedh, kalon dhe ne kemi frike nga kjo.Kemi frike se mos nuk arrijme, se mos nuk ja dalim mbane ne nje kohe te paracaktuar.Le te provojme ta imagjinojme jeten tone si nje shtepi qe duhet ndertuar.

Duhet t’ja fillojme nga poshte, nga themelet.Sa me shumte te jene te thella keto te fundit, aq me te qendrueshme do te jene.

Po sikur keto te fundit te mos ekzistonin, a do te mundeshim te ndertonim nje shtepi, ose duke dashur te shkojme me lart, nje gradacele?Keshtu qe nuk eshte e rendesishme se sa kohe na duhet per te ndertuar. E rendesishme eshte qe themelet te jene te forta ,te pershtatshme per ti rezistuar cdo termeti.

Le te nisim nga poshte , sepse eshte qe ketu qe e kane zanafillen gjerat me te rendesishme. Le ti lejojme vetes te marrim te gjithe kohen qe na duhet per te ndertuar.Kjo marrje kohe nuk duhet ngaterruar me pavendosmerine ose dembelizmin.

Mund te ndalojme per te menduar, modifikuar,permiresuar e gjithashtu edhe per te pushuar.Ne keto raste , pauzat duhen kuptuar si nje menyre e domosdoshme per te rigjetur forcat , per tu rigjeneruar.

Pse duhet te influencohemi nga frenezia e te tjereve ? Le te heqim dore nga zilia per ata qe kane arritur dicka para nesh , me mire le te pyesim veten nese keto rezultate jane te qendrueshme .

Eshte historia, jeta qe na mesojne qe kush ka arritur dicka me shume lehtesi (ose eshte favorizuar nga te tjere) po aq me lehtesi do te humbe ate qe ka fituar.

*Miqesisht

Enisi*

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Ditari I nje Vagabondi

Tirane*

Ne ditet e sotme , te gjithe duan te komandojne. Cfare gabimi!

Me thoni, si mund te funksionoje nje shoqeri ku te gjithe jane komandante (Ndoshta jo gjithmone te afte) e ska asnje ekzekutues urdhrash?Fakti qe ndonjehere na duhet edhe te pranojme urdhra nga te tjere , konsiderohet sot si nje minimizim I dinjitetit personal.

Edhe ne disa familje nuk mesohet me respekti per hierarkine.

Nuk duhet ta nenkuptojme kete rrespekt si nje bindje te verber e pasive. Le te zhvillojme sensin kritik dhe do te jemi persona pozitive . Le te shembim kundershtimin steril , sepse ky I fundit eshte paradhoma e shkaterrimeve te vlerave sociale.

Le ti studiojme aftesite tona reale , le te mendojme mbi to. Pse, nen presionin e disa paragjykimeve , duhet te vendosemi ne nje pozicion te gabuar , aspak rrespektuese i natyres sone te vertete?

Nje ekzekutues I mire urdhrash rrit vlerat e nje komandanti dhe nje cift I tille eshte nje tulle e mire e shoqerise.Por le ti kujtome vetes gjithmone se nje ekzekutor I mire eshte thuajse gjithmone nje komandat I keq.


Duke dashur te jete komandant me cdo kusht , jo vetem qe I ben keq vetes por I shkakton deme te medha te gjithe atyre qe e rrethojne, ndersa kur vepron ne fushen per te cilen eshte specializuar , eshte efektiv e pozitiv ne maksimum

A duam te jemi fitimtare ne jete? Ne fund te fundit nuk eshte eshte aq e veshtire, mjafton te dime te njohim me objektivitet aftesite dhe kufijte personale.Natyrisht qe nuk eshte e e lehte, por do te na ndihmoje te jemi fitimtare ne jete...

*Sinqerisht

Enisi*

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Ditari I nje Vagabondi

Tirane*



Une mendoj qe ai qe pranon se nuk di te beje dicka , eshte shume me I mencur se sa ai qe do ta beje me cdo kusht edhe pse nuk eshte ne gjendje .
Ne rini, por edhe me vone , duhet te mesojme te pranojme qe mund te jemi pa experience ne shume sektore , pa na ardhur turp por duke u munduar te permirsohemi.

Net e vertete , eshte e veshtire qe kjo te ndodhe , sepse per fat te keq influencohemi nga frika e opinionit te te tjereve dhe preferojme te mbytemi vetem sesa t pranojme qe kemi nevoje per mesime noti .

Lermeni tju pyes: me mire te besh gabime , te gabosh rruge , apo ti kerkosh ndihme atij qe mund te te mesoje ?Pyetja mund tju duket tmerresisht banale , por sa here kemi rrezikuar, rrezikojme ose do te rrezikojme ne te ardhmen te zgjedhim rrugen e gabuar?

*Gabimet jane eksperienca, eshte e vertete, por disa mund te jene kaq te renda sa qe te influencojne nje jete te tere.
*
Eshte shume e veshtire te jesh nje mesues I mire : duhet te jesh I afte te japesh pergjigje te sakta e te qarta , pergjigje qe nuk ngrene dyshime tek ata qe te degjojne . Duhet te dish te flasesh , jo me gjuhen personale, por me nje gjuhe e cila mund te kuptoet nga cdo mendje , duke pasur parasysh qe cdo mendje eshte unike dhe per kete shkak unik eshte dhe menyra se si perceptojne.

Thjeshtesia eshte nje ndihme e madhe . Vetem keshtu mund tju transmetojme te tjereve dijet tona.

Por nese eshte e veshtire te jesh nje mesues I mire , po aq e veshtire eshte te jesh nje nxenes I tille. Te degjosh , te asimilosh , te kuptosh ne ditet e sotme eshte veshtiresuar nga bombardime mesazhesh te pafund qe shpesh e kthejne mendjen tone ne nje preceptor pasiv, ne vend qe ta stimulojne.

Jemi te gjithe nxenes , nuk duhet kurre te reshtim se mesuari, nese duam te rritemi.Le te evitojme pyetjet e papergjegjshme , tendencioze, polemike thjesht sepse na pelqen ti bejme . Pasi para se gjithash jemi ne qe do te humbim kohen tone .

Le ta perdorim intelektin tone per te thellesuar ate qe na mesojne e na komunikojne. Avantazhi?Do te kthehemi ne persona fantastikisht active, te gjalla!



*Miqesisht

Enisi*

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Bukuria jashtme eshte e perkohshme ne kete bote. Jemi hije kalimtare ne kete toke, dhe ajo qe na perfaqson eshte vetem pjeserisht fizike.

Ja pse une dua ta rrethoj veten me njerez qe jane jo vetem terheqes nga jashte , por edhe te bukur Brenda. Ne kete pikepamje nuk bej kompromis.Ky realitet I imi eshte thjesht Bardhe e Zi. Pa mijera nuance gri.

Eshte nje rruge e veshtire , shpesh here ngelem vetem. Por ata qe perzgjedh , edh pse pak ne sasi, jane te afte te me japin nje kenaqsi qe turma te tera nuk do te mundeshin

*Ditari I nje Vagabondi

Tirane*

Sa e veshtire eshte ndonjehere te dish te presesh.Biles,do te thoja qe kjo eshte nje nga arsyet kryesore qe ne biem viktima te stresit.

Lermeni t ju sjell nje shembull banal, por shume domethenes ne thjeshtesine e tij.

Presim dicka, per shembull nje telefonate , qe vonohet e duket sikur nuk vjen kurre.Ne , atehere, mbyllemi perballe gjithckaje qe vazhdon te jetoje,pulsoje perreth nesh.

Ne qender te vemendjes qendron vetem ai telefon qe _Duhet_ te bjere!Mendimi eshte vetem nje, fiks , stresues.Cfare arrijme me nje sjellje te tille?Asgje , pervecse I bejme keq vehtes. Te duash ti japesh forme nje fati qe ka gjithsesi kohen e tij, te cilin nuk mund ta modifikojme , eshte absurde .
Duhet te mundohemi te spostojme vemendjen tone.Mundemi, per shembull,te fillojme te bejme aktivitetet tona sa me te larmishme.Te fillojme te shohim njerez , miq te cilet mund ten a ndihmojne te heqim mendjen nga ai mendim fiks. Te fillojme te kujdesemi per trupin tone, duke I kushtuar me shume vemendje.

Kur telefonata e kerkuar te vije , do te jemi brilante, te hapur , me nje mendje te qarte e te kthjellet. Biseda do te jete shume me interesante se sa biseda e dikujt qe eshte mbyllur ne shtepi dhe qe kur te ngreje telefonin do te kete vetem dy zgjidhje :Te jete shume I merzitshem ose histerikisht I pakenaqur.

E di shume mire qe eshte e veshtire te vesh ne jete keto keshilla, qe eshte shume me e lehte te mbyllesh ne vetvete , ne nje situate te tille, se sa ti hapesh dickaje qe nuk eshte objektivi kryesor I yni.

Por le ti kujtojme vetes dicka : nese do te perballemi me jeten te veshur me rrobat tona psiko-fizike me te mira , do te jemi sigurisht fitimtare.

*Nga Une

Enis K.*

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

I have nothing more to say and thus..i'll say nothing anymore

----------

